# Headache



## lille (May 18, 2014)

Any tips on getting rid of headaches? I've had a really nasty one for five days now and nothing has worked; water, tea with caffeine, Excedrin.


----------



## Amaranthine (May 19, 2014)

5 days?! That's ridiculous...

Are you super stressed? That might be contributing to it, so anything relaxing might help to take the strain away. Similarly, if you're physically tense, a massage could do the trick. Is there anything you could be having a negative physical reaction to, similarly to an allergy? 

Even with migraines, I've never had anything persist longer than 2-3 days, so you might want to actually consult a professional about it.


----------



## Marlayna (May 19, 2014)

You could try cold compresses on your forehead while lying down in a quiet dark room. I hope you get relief soon.


----------



## moore2me (May 19, 2014)

1.Make sure your blood pressure is not too high. 
2.Have you had any new medications that might be causing the headaches?
3. Have you been eating any new foods/drinks that are suspect?
4. Are you having any kind of allergies or nasal problems? Also sinus infections?

5. Any new trees or plants blooming outside? You may have to shut down any inside air coming into the house for a while.

6. I have frequent headaches/migranes and take a prescription drug Topamax for it. They work great for me.


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2014)

Advice that I found from Reader's Digest -

Identify The Type Of Headache

Make sure that you can identify which type of headache you are having. There are tension headaches, migraines, and cluster headaches. 

Give It Some Good Press

With a firm, circular motion, massage the web of skin between the base of your thumb and your forefinger. Continue massaging for several minutes, then switch hands and repeat until the pain resolves. Acupressure experts call this fleshy area trigger point LIG4 and maintain that it is linked to areas of the brain where headaches originate.


There's more information than this. But I wanted to share this for starters.


----------



## lille (May 19, 2014)

Thanks guys. It started late afternoon one day, then early afternoon the next, and for the past few days I'll have maybe an hour in the morning before it starts up again.

It's in the back of my head which makes me think it's not sinus related, plus I've been taking allergy meds consistently because it is the time of year where pollen is everywhere and I'm allergic to almost every plant in the area.

No new medications or foods, I've actually been purposefully eating better and working out more this past week.

Things have been stressful and I am a very high anxiety person in general. When the headaches started I was stressed, but not more so than I had been lately, but this weekend was incredibly stressful and I was fighting panic attacks yesterday. I'm going to fly down to visit my boyfriend this weekend so hopefully that will help me relax.

I'm going to try the accupressure and my boyfriend is giving me a gift certificate for a massage so hopefully I can kick this thing.


----------

